# Flow-Through question.



## Ricka77 (May 4, 2021)

Greetings. I am 100% aware of what I am doing is not standard, not in anyway...lol But I'm hoping someone can at least help a bit, without going into too much detail.

I have a rotary sprinkler head, takes a 1" inlet... think it's a Rainbird 6504. All I have is 1/2" and 3/4" hoses & tubing. My concern is if I run the water through the 3/4" hose, into a 1/2" spike that holds the head...the 1" opening will be too big and the water may not flow properly to allow the head to spray as it should. I can't find any type of bigger spike. I can't put this in the ground like a normal system would be...

Yeah, I know this sounds like a crazy/dumb idea.. But I got this box of irrigation stuff from a neighbor who moved, and I'm just thinking of a "simple" way to use the stuff to get water to one part of my yard where running hoses is difficult, and crossing a neighbors yard due to the shape of the plot.

Pressure at bib is good at about 85psi, and I think I tested for 11Gpm flowrate....


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Hook it up with the 1/2 inch spike and see how it does. I expect it will work just fine. Pressure loss over a short distance will be small.


----------



## Ricka77 (May 4, 2021)

Update here.. It's actually a Rainbird 8005 rotor, which I think is made for larger/heavier water supplies. It does run, with a black nozzle, but only shoots about 50' or so. I was hoping it would go further, and I may play with the nozzles a bit more, but overall it does cover a large swath of my yard. My rotors aren't spaced as a normal setup would be, so the bigger one helps with any missed overlaps.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Black #4 nozzle only throws ~40 feet. I would say a 50 foot throw is pretty good. 
https://www.rainbird.com/sites/default/files/media/documents/2018-02/chart_8005.pdf


----------

